# Rescue Me reruns on FX



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

The guide data has changed for 5/19 - 5/20. Previously there were 4 episodes scheduled but now my TiVo shows only one episode tonight. The other episodes are in the Recording History of the To Do List with the message that they no longer appear in the program guide. 

The only episode showing for the next couple of weeks is the Season 2 finale. Does anyone know if FX is going to air Season 3?


----------



## cawall (Mar 10, 2004)

June 13
http://www.fxnetworks.com/shows/originals/rescueme/


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

cawall said:


> June 13
> http://www.fxnetworks.com/shows/originals/rescueme/


That would be season 4 starting on 6/13. The question is will FX be airing season 3 before season 4 starts.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

cawall said:


> June 13
> http://www.fxnetworks.com/shows/originals/rescueme/


Thanks, but that is the new season (season 4). While I am looking forward to it, I haven't seen Season 3 yet. I was just wondering if anyone had heard/read anything about the reruns. If they aren't going to air it, I guess I am going to have to look to rent the DVD's.


----------



## MiamiMafia (May 23, 2007)

Hello. 

I googled the question and I hit your thread. I began watching all of the Rescue Me episodes when they started re-airing them in March. They would typically air 3 episodes late Saturday night, something close to 12:03am to 3:03am.

My guide data changed for 5/19 - 5/20, too. Previously there were 4 episodes scheduled, it changed to one. Now my TiVo shows no upcoming episodes. It looked as if they were on a pace to air all of the episodes and finish the weekend before the premier of season 4. Does anyone know why this changed?


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Welcome!

I am hoping they are just taking a break for a week or two and will start back with Season 3 after Memorial Day. Maybe Saturday June 5 will be the day we can get our fix.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Still no Season 3 love from FX.


----------



## kmcorbett (Dec 7, 2002)

I have a feeling they're not going to show season 3 any time soon.

Season 3 DVDs are coming out on June 5 '07. That's a little over a week from now, and one week before the season 4 premiere.


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Awww, nuts!

That makes sense, I guess. I still wish they would show them before the new season starts. But they've waited so long now, they would have to run an all day marathon or two t get them out before June 13. And with the language and adult situations, I don't see that happening.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

France doesn't show this early like they did The Shield do they?


----------

